# Controlling green water in large fish only tanks using plants/preventative.



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

I was reading about the willow, sounds like mangrove trees to me. How it soaks up nutrients.

Well, for those of you who have not read my other post, I will explain.

I have three 125 gal freshwater fish only tanks. I service tanks and these are in an office building. A bunch of tetras in each tank. Sand on the bottom with Malaysian driftwood. Lighting is standard t12 bulbs.

I do 40% water changes monthly. Two 20gal sumps below with bio balls and a drip tray with filter pad on each. Carbon in one sump.

I am wondering how I can better control algae in these tanks. I hope to add java ferns for both some green color and to help absorb nutrients.

But after reading about the willow soaking up nutrients, I started thinking, is there anything I can do to help absorb more nutrients in this tank? The lighting is dim so I can not do much in the way of plants. Java ferns however I have grown under T12's before, they grow slow but do live and grow.

Let me know what people think. I have had green water in the past. Or if anyone can think of any other routes to take as preventative either by chemicals/tablets or something else.

I only go once a month, if people think going more would help then so be it. But I have been on a monthly schedule for a while and not sure if they would want to dish out more money.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Ultra Violet Sterilizer.


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Biologically, duckweed can soak up nutrients from the water very well, and they grow fast under decent lighting. In my aquarium, I have duckweed covering approx. 10% of the water surface – they are confined within 2 floating rings to prevent them from scattering all over the surface. I remove some duckweed weekly as they multiply. The water is crystal clear and algae are kept at bay.


----------

